# deadline



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

I should probably extend the deadline to 1st of August?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. I didn't have time to do this because I was sick.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Aw, I was hoping for an entry from you. I hope you're better now 

It's funny, I actually wanted to just reply on my own topic, but I managed to click on the wrong button. That's what I get from sleeping only 3 hours. My kitty woke me up and she wont let me sleep, hehe.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I am better now, plus there's only 1 entry so I think you should extend it.


----------

